# Tribute cutlery drawer, wardrobe and rattling windows



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello folks,

I think I may have mentioned that on our first trip of 18 miles in out Tribute, the cutlery drawer came out. Thought I hadn't shut it properly.

It did in on our 2nd trip, today on our 3rd trip, it not only came out - it shot out on to the floor and the front of the drawer has come off it's screws. Photo still to be taken, will post and also have to send it to dealer.
There appears to be indentations on both sides of the metal on top of the inside drawer. Do other folk have this.

Also mentioned previously that our wardrobe door opened. It Vees outwards at the top, we have now discovered that the plastic fastening at the bottom of the wardrobe does not work.

Unfortunately our van was not just ordered specifically for us, we bought one which was in the dealer's "showroom", God knows how many folks had been through it trying the handles etc. first.

The rattle in the roof light behind the passenger seats - has anyone found a solution for this.

Also, did Lazza get instructions from her dealer on the rear window blind?

Am now making a list of items for the dealer to check when we go in.

Thanks,
Jacobite


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*REAR ROOF BLIND*

HI Jacobite 
We did ask the dealer about how to open the roof blind,but they seemed as clueless as us so not a lot of help
Cheers LAZZA


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Jacobite
Our cutlery drawer has never been a particularly good fit, and we were going to get the dealer to look at it-however we have now got used to it and know where to bang it to open it. Obviously not as bad a fit as yours and doesn't fall out.
Touch wood we have had no problems with cupboards-I suspect you are right. Loads of people going thru the van not knowing how the catches work probably contribute to catch failures. I don't think these apparently standard motorhome catches are very good at the best of times.
Strangely I had not noticed a rattle from the front roof vent until today, when I took her for a short run after giving her a good clean. It is not bad but there is a slight rattle
Finally gave in on the washroom door and our local, semi retired carpenter and handyman (what a treasure he is) is going to reverse the door next week and hinge it the other side. Then we won't have to walk past the door to get in!
Hope you get the van sorted to your satisfaction-On my short trip today, van cleaned inside and out, tyres done, washer filled, oil checked, she drove beautifully, and I couldn't get the smile off my face.


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

just had mine a week,allready got some of theese problems,nice.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*tribute cutlery drawer and woodwork in general*

We discovered the reason our cutlery drawer was opening and eventually fell out in transit breaking the front off.

Basically more poor workmanship from the Tribute crowd. Other drawer has a metal bracket to strengthen the slit cut in the wood for the catch to go into. On our cutlery drawer, someone has obviously put the press catch in the wrong place, it didn't catch the slit opening, so bright spark put in an L-shaped bracket instead. This perhaps held the drawer when empty, once cutlery was in, the weight meant the catch did not work. As the front is totally off the front and the damage caused by the screws means the front is useless, we are still waiting to hear what is going to happen.

Yesterday, on a 30 mile round trip, we found that the bench seat under cupboard had opened and the L-shaped bracket was lying inside it, the screws rolling about. Bright spark fitting it had not got the centre of the wood, only caught the edge, therefore ruining it. It is doubtful whether it could be put back in place. Fortunately we had bought another type of catch as a possible to put inside the wardrobe door. - Again, which my OH has already fixed - again due to poor fitting. We are going to put little gold snibs inside the left door anyway.

We haven't yet tried to fill the water, I think we will need to do that, go a run to let it slosh about and see what happens.

I agree with Lazza that noise I thought was roof light behind front seats is the chains in the overcab locker. Will attend to that.

Has anyone actually contacted Tribute direct to tell them of their poor workmanship?

Jacobite


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Jacobite, Well done & welcome to the world of Tribute Modding :wink: , we will be able to publish a book soon on Tribute "Tribulations" !

I have e-mailed the Tribute distributors on [email protected] about various things including informing them about the problem with rain coming in on the "New style" 650 dometic external fridge vents and asked if it was possible to get either the old style vents or winter covers (the 550 are smaller and the old design hence no problems with them) but have been TOTALLY IGNORED, not even an acknowledgement that they have received any of my emails.

I also raised with Danum but were told "well they all do that if you hose them" which was supposed to make me go away and put up with rain coming in.

SO, Yes, I have contacted Tribute and been ignored which I guess is because they have my money now and can not be arsed to give a modicum of support. May I suggest everyone who has problems contact them and lets see if anyone gets a response. If you find a better e-mail address please publish and I will use that .
Cheers


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Contacting Tribute re problems with 650 and 550*

Hi Tribute_650,

We eventually got a phone call from our dealer last night regarding our problems. They are quite happy to put them right for us as long as we give them a couple of days notice when we are going in to get repairs etc. done.

I asked if they reported the problems to Tribute. Was delighted to hear that Tribute have to PAY the dealers for making any necessary repairs or fitting adjustments to the standard fitments. So if everyone keeps doing their own repairs, it is saving Tribute money. Perhaps if it hits them in the pocket they will answer or else make the next lot of Tributes better.

It is a bit awful that Tribute do not reply to messages though.

Jacobite


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

As you have found the bulk of the problems are easily fixed if you are that way inclined but as Otto has found that each time your Trib goes back to the dealer you are without it a week at a time, if Trigano provided a courtesy vehicle then they would feel the true cost of the repairs! Still that does not excuse the lack of response to emails.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I had the same sort of silly things with my Danbury many of them were as easy to do right as wrong they just chose wrong :evil:


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Tribute repairs*

Maybe we are luckier than some - dealer is going to fix problems while we wait. Better hanging about than being without a vehicle as this is our only one!

Jacobite


----------

